# Blush Recommendations for NC15. Any Brand.



## cougargirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello,

I have recently become interested in blush and am looking for some new shades. I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on blushes that look good on NC15 skin. I have dark brown hair and eyes if that makes any kind of a difference. Any brand is great! Thank you!


----------



## staceb1990 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm obsessed with Frankly Scarlet (MAC) right now. It'll give you a snow white sort of look.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 5, 2010)

NARS penny lane
Smashbox prism
MAC alpha girl or stark naked if you can get it, well dressed, coygirl, springsheen, peaches


----------



## miss_supra (Feb 6, 2010)

My trainer always commented how beautiful Peachykeen looked on my NC15 skin. I love cubic, pink swoon, and ladyblush.


----------



## annikay (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are all MAC blushes swatched 

MAC Blush Recap - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself

I think Style, Peaches, Springsheen, Peachykeen and Tenderling would look great on an NC15. HTH


----------



## User38 (Feb 6, 2010)

I would add Melba and Sweetness.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm NC15 and I use Love Thing (MAC) pretty much every day - it's my go-to blush.


----------



## foomph (Feb 6, 2010)

Second Tenderling and Peachykeen.


----------



## malika (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm nc15 and I love Pinch o'Peach - hey, it's why I named my blog after it. 
I also love Dollymix, Fleur Power is great if you like a bright cheek (if you're not afraid of colour). Those are all on the pink side. If you like peaches, I love Peaches and Cantaloupe (pro shade)


----------



## Kragey (Feb 6, 2010)

NARS: Orgasm, Nico
MAC: Peaches, Dollymix, So Sweet (cream), Dainty (mineralized)
WET N' WILD: Pearlescent Pink
NYC: Central Park Pink, Sutton Place Peach
E.L.F: Glow, Citrus (shimmering facial whip), Peachykeen (studio), Candid Coral (studio), Blushing Rose (studio)


----------



## Meisje (Feb 6, 2010)

Cover Girl Cheekers blush in Plumberry Glow. It's not plum at all, it's a bright pink similar to Dollymix.


----------



## Veela (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm NC15 too! =) My 3 favorites are NYX "peach", Boots No 7 "Soft Apricot" & BE "Laughter".


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 7, 2010)

I think MAC Springsheen would look really pretty on ur coloring


----------



## kimmy (Feb 8, 2010)

mac mocha blush. hands down best blush ever for pale ladies.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 9, 2010)

i am loving mac dollymix blush right now! it looks like a very bright pink but it is actually quite sheer


----------



## cipelica (Feb 9, 2010)

MAC Springsheen, Peachykeen, Tenderling, Dainty


----------



## cetati (Feb 10, 2010)

My favorite blush of ALL TIME is Dior's Harmonie Blush in Rose Brazilia. I've nearly hit pan with it and I've never hit pan on any blush.


----------



## Caderas (Feb 10, 2010)

just for another suggestion..

Benefit CoraLista  (it's my everyday go to, and it smells YUMMY)


----------



## User42 (Feb 11, 2010)

I really like NYX blush in Dusty Rose <3


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 14, 2010)

NARS Orgasm is great, both for pale skin and beginners, since it goes on pretty sheer but is buildable.


----------



## Zephyra (Feb 14, 2010)

I normally wear pale coral/peach shades but was pleasantly surprised when I tried MAC Azalea Blossom yesterday.  I've stayed away from pink blushes since there tends to be a fair amount of pink in my skin, but was pleasantly surprised by pairing this one with a pink lip and found it easy to apply.  (I'm still somewhat of a beginner when it comes to blush.)  I might try some other pink/lavender shades now.  It sounds like with your complexion you will be able to pull off lots of shades!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Feb 24, 2010)

from MAC; Well Dressed, Dame, Pink Swoon, Coygirl (These are mineralize) Dainty and Gentle
from NARS; Mata Hari, Sin, Desire, and Orgasm.
from Illamasqua : Katie, Chased, Nymph and Lover.

lol I'm NC15/NW15 and ADDICTED to blush!!


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Feb 24, 2010)

peaches, peachykeen, and melba


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 1, 2010)

Since you are NC, you should search for blushes with warm tones, as peach or bronze colours. Peach colours are useful for just give to your skintone a warm glow, bronze is also suitable for sculpting. But since you are pale, maybe Ripe Peach (MAC Spring Colour Forecast collection) is the best choice!


----------



## LovelyLauraB (Apr 4, 2010)

Peachykeen is fab, I'm an NW15 too! x


----------



## marusia (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm pretty pale myself and I'm in love with pinch o' peach!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm around an NC15/20, and my favorites are...

MAC: Pink Swoon, Peaches
Stila: Gerbera, Lillium
NARS: Orgasm


----------



## Cydonian (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm NC20 and have the same hair/eyes...

I don't have many blushes so I'll list what I own. I have a hard time buying anything similar:

- Milani Luminous (Orgasm dupe... lovely)
- Mac Prism (great for contouring)
- Mac Prim and Proper (lovely peach)
- Maybelline Potpourri (mid toned plum)
- Mac MSF Petticoat (I use it as blush)

I think for a good bright pink, Dollymix from Mac would be good. Just use a light hand.


----------



## somethingsweet (Apr 7, 2010)

I think Well Dressed & Pink Swoon from MAC would look gorg!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 7, 2010)

too faced pretty in pink(cream blush),papa don't peach mac pink swoon,peaches


----------



## cetati (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh, and Guerlain Cherry Blossom! LOVE.


----------



## Dani California (Apr 10, 2010)

Another pale person who loves blush here!!
Some of my faves:

NARS orgasm
MAC Style - have hit pan
MAC springsheen - hit pan
MAC peachykeen -hit pan
MAC warm soul
MAC true romantic - coygirl is a great dupe of it though.
MAC ripe peach

Basically I love anything peachy!! lol.


----------



## monter (Apr 14, 2010)

well-dressed, springsheen, tenderling.


----------

